# The little house in the woods



## Lusker (Dec 6, 2009)

The story of this house:
When the germans were in Denmark in worldwar 2, they took over a mans farm. This man moved into the deep forrest and made this house of stone, he lived there till the war was over. Around the house there is a moat.















Living room




Memorial stone not far from the house




We went back at a night




Getting cosy




Welcome


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 6, 2009)

looks like something out of a fairytale, nice pics


----------



## small_ant (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice  
Very scary and mysterious


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 7, 2009)

The film Evil Dead springs to my mind!Nice shots there bye the way.


----------



## ekp09 (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh WQOW! I love the look of this little place!! I bet it's well spooky at night. Great find, great pics.


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Dec 7, 2009)

Mint find, and great pics.

Want it badly!!

NB


----------



## godzilla73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Great use of the fish-eye here Lusker. nice job!


----------



## J35 Draken (Dec 7, 2009)

Beautiful location, love it.


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Dec 15, 2009)

This is gorgeous, what a lovely setting! I'd live in that!

I love all your pictures Lusker, I was just looking through your older posts, and I think they're my favourites on the whole site.


----------



## Lusker (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks every one


----------



## spacepunk (Dec 19, 2009)

Jason Hockey masks?
Scary stuff.


----------

